# Can you wrap your hand around your wrist?



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

What the title says. Apparently, I have tiny bones, so I thought some data collection would be interesting.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes. Despite the fact that I am a fat girl, I can wrap my hand all the way around my wrist, because unlike the rest of my body, my hands are slim and bony.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, but it just barely comes together at the index finger. Pretty much a perfect fit, actually.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes. 3XL glove size.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Yes, but it's easier for me to wrap my right hand around my left wrist than the other way around. I have little wrists and equally little hands with long fingers!!! (good for piano playing and any kind of crafts)


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes.

I have skinny wrists. My fingers are really not very long.


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> I have little wrists and equally little hands with long fingers!!! (good for piano playing and any kind of crafts)


Sounds pretty much like me. 

I'm surprised that nobody has said no so far actually. I thought the 'yeses' would be the minority. That said, I have no idea what constitutes an ideal proportion.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes I can, but I have big gorilla paws.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

This is a way to measure your frame. If your fingers wrap comfortably, small frame, barely touch, medium frame, don't touch, large frame.

I have a med-lrg frame.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

corgiflatmate said:


> Yes I can, but I have big gorilla paws.


That made me giggle. I do too. Lol.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I can reach and touch my thumb to my ring or middle finger, but I wouldn't call it comfortable. So no.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Although overweight, I can wrap my hand around my wrist and my finger and thumb overlap by about two or three millimetres.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep, I've got small hands but I'm also very skinny.


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

corgiflatmate said:


> Yes I can, but I have big gorilla paws.


I'll forever imagine you now as dragging your knuckles against the ground as you walk :laughing:



Promethea said:


> This is a way to measure your frame. If your fingers wrap comfortably, small frame, barely touch, medium frame, don't touch, large frame.


I thought this was the case but I wasn't sure of the validity or universality. If true, it seems that most people that have responded so far have smallish frames. 

I can get a comfortable finger overlap even when I use my little finger and thumb


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

I have skinny wrists and long, skinny fingers, so yeah. I've got a medium frame though. I'm definitely not extremely weak and skinny. I used to be, but since I started exercising no longer. My genes are in my favor, awe yeah.


----------



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

Nope, I have small fingers and only semi-average wrists. My cousin (18 year old guy) can touch his thumb to his pinky, and wrap _that_ around my wrist!


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

The only reason I can wrap my hand around my wrist is because for whatever reason I have proportionally tiny wrists and hands that stretch over about 10 keys on a piano (yes, I have "spidery fingers" as some people might say). Comparatively, my ankles are god awfully big (but not in a "cankles" way even though I'm fat).


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

And then some. Tiny wrist and long fingers.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

just about (i.e. not comfortable), so no. I am huge-ass boned. srsly.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Blue Ocean said:


> What the title says. Apparently, I have tiny bones, so I thought some data collection would be interesting.


Tiny bones, as in you have small hands and can't, or tiny bones, as in you have thin wrists?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

AussieChick said:


> I have a medium-large frame too


When I was a skinny little girl I was even more athletic than many of the guys. Now I'm just a medium sized hourglass who can throw a very firm punch or beat someone at arm-wrestling, though they don't see either coming. ; )


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

well, not really. i have long slender fingers, but i also have a medium frame. when i tried this, my thumb barely touched my middle finger. I can't wrap my hand comfortably around my wrist. i am a muscular mesomorph, fwiw.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

No; I have small hands and a large frame.


----------



## Dean Machine (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh god, yes. I have freakishly tiny wrists.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, they overlap to my first knuckle.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, and apparently by the rest of the responses in this thread, it doesn't seem to be a big deal.

Just for googes, I decided to try out if I can wrap my hand around my ankles... I can't.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

All things considered, I actually have rather slender wrists. Even when I was a pudgy kid I always had slender wrists. Ironically, they're powerful though; years and years of field hockey and cricket have ensured that I can control them with power and precision, and no, that's not a euphemism.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, with a some overlap.


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

Promethea said:


> When I was a skinny little girl I was even more athletic than many of the guys. Now I'm just a medium sized hourglass who can throw a very firm punch or beat someone at arm-wrestling, though they don't see either coming. ; )


That's going in my "list of things to look out for if I ever meet a PerC member in real life".


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Boss said:


> well, not really. i have long slender fingers, but i also have a medium frame. when i tried this, my thumb barely touched my middle finger. I can't wrap my hand comfortably around my wrist. i am a muscular mesomorph, fwiw.


Im exactly the same.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I have super tiny bones so my fingers overlap.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

It's a perfect fit from my thumb to my ring finger, my index finger being slightly too short and middle slightly too long...


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Perfect for thumb to pinky, a little better with pointer to thumb, middle covers the fingernail and ring finger a little less than my middle finger. Small & skinny with regular person sized hands.


----------



## Grac3 (Dec 14, 2011)

haha Yes, I can. It's funny I should stumble across this because I was actually talking to someone about this the other day. I have really little wrists.


----------



## Amzies (Mar 5, 2012)

I can comfortably touch my thumb with my little finger when my hand is wrapped around my wrist...


----------



## JennyBanana (Mar 11, 2012)

> I can comfortably touch my thumb with my little finger when my hand is wrapped around my wrist...


Me too  Maybe I just have big hands though... xD


----------



## jennandtonic (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes. I have long fingers and skinny arms and wrists. I get a little bit of overlap with each finger--barely on the pinky, though.

My 14 year old sister (between 11-12 years younger than me!) has bigger wrists than I do!


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, I have long fingers which helps immensely to do this.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

Definitely.

I can even do it with my thumb and little finger (I dislike the word 'pinky') and still have the thumb overlapping the little finger by about 1.5 cm.

Hell yeah, I'm the extreme ectomorph. Thin and long-limbed. XD


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

I voted on this and then realized that you weren't in fact asking whether I could wrap, for example, my right hand around my right wrist. My vote is changed. I can wrap any of my fingers around except my pinky, which almost reaches. I have tiny hands and tiny wrists.


----------

